# Chainsaw Files - How Long Do They Last?



## leeave96 (Jun 27, 2011)

How many sharpenings do you get out of chainsaw file before you have to replace it?

I ask because I broke a chainsaw file of mine that I had used for a long time (long to me) with a new one and the difference in cutting was dramatic! I guess the old file dulled gradually over time and I didn't notice.

So - how many sharpenings do you get out of a chainsaw file?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Zippy (Jun 27, 2011)

*Depends on chain*

I find they hardly last at all on Stihl chain - a few good sharpenings of 18" chain and they just seem too dull.

On oregon chain I can get a lot more - maybe get through 2-3 files over life of chain?

Hard to say as I've never kept track of it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 27, 2011)

That will depend on a lot of factors, one of them is how clean you keep the file.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2011)

every file lasts 23 sharpenings or 5,234 strokes whatever comes first. Proven fact and its common knowledge

next question.


----------



## TK (Jun 27, 2011)

I can see a file lasting quite some time. You shouldn't be buying more files than chains, that's for sure.


----------



## mitch95100 (Jun 27, 2011)

Your biggest factor is what type of file you use. Personally i use a sweedish file thats one of the best in the world. It probably wont go dull for a LONG LONG time. Your cheaper files are the files made in china and Japan which (for a good one) will last for 2-3 chains if Maintained properly. Kept clean and used in the right manor.- I did get this information from my father who is a machieneist hoped it helped


----------



## ironman_gq (Jun 27, 2011)

I have found that degreasing the files and brushing them out every few sharpenings seems to restore a lot of their bite. Keeping them clean goes a long way toward them lasting longer.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 27, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> every file lasts 23 sharpenings or 5,234 strokes whatever comes first. Proven fact and its common knowledge
> 
> next question.


 
Is it the same if you file left or right handed?


----------



## stihlsaw066 (Jun 27, 2011)

*files*

i have been using timber savage files up here in maine, they last a lot longer then oregon files do.i think they are swedish, even those are not as good as they were just 2 or 3 years ago. ive been going to try stihl files but they never have the at the shop,anybody used stihl files before?


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 27, 2011)

stihlsaw066 said:


> i have been using timber savage files up here in maine, they last a lot longer then oregon files do.i think they are swedish, even those are not as good as they were just 2 or 3 years ago. ive been going to try stihl files but they never have the at the shop,anybody used stihl files before?


 
Yes...not all that much better than any other brand...I file for 1 reason...to get a sharp chain...and if the file aint doing its job it gets a toss in the round file...and another comes out of the box...

I dont have time to count how many strokes a file gets before it gets tossed...

My god ladies they are $12 a doz...if your that worried about a $1 or 2 then why cut your own wood...ever think about what your labor costs?...yes add in filing time to your labor costs...and filling up the saws and hell add in each step you take...

Suddenly the guy who ONLY wants $200 for a load wood isnt such a rip off artist now is he?


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Jun 27, 2011)

mine last about 10 years ,since i bought a grinder i would rather swap out a rocked chain with a like new sharp chain ,than waste time doing a soso job at the jobsite . once in awhile i touch up a chain on the bench just so i dont forget how lol so my reply is a file lasts 10 years if used sparingly lol jk


----------



## dancan (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought some files that were made in India , 2 files per chain .
Stihl files cost 8.99 $ for 3 around here , I'm at 8 16's , 4 18's and 1 28" on my first file .


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 27, 2011)

Till they wear out....next question please.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 27, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> every file lasts 23 sharpenings or 5,234 strokes whatever comes first. Proven fact and its common knowledge
> 
> next question.


 
This would have been really good if you would have done per DL. But a Bold statement and generalization such as "sharpenings" make this down right just somewhat believable.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jun 27, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Till they wear out....next question please.


 
Yup. Never push a dull one to get more life out of it unless you file wearing leather gloves. lol


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jun 27, 2011)

No kidding on that. Just got to see the inner workings of my knuckle since I didn't "have time" to go retrieve my gloves. A few cutters were dinged pretty good, I was pushing hard, trying not to get too deep in the gullet.....slipped.

As for file life I've got several 20" loops of RSC out of one stihl file easliy. Keep the file brushed clean. WEAR GLOVES.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Jun 27, 2011)

*File life*

It depends on how hard you use them. I figure one file for 3 sharpening s then retire it to the shop for other uses.


----------



## Hillbilly1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Or use good files, use a wire brush to clean, and keep using them for far more than three sharpenings. :cool2:


----------



## mingo (Jun 27, 2011)

I have had good luck with Save Edge files.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hillbilly1 said:


> No kidding on that. Just got to see the inner workings of my knuckle since I didn't "have time" to go retrieve my gloves. A few cutters were dinged pretty good, I was pushing hard, trying not to get too deep in the gullet.....slipped.
> 
> As for file life I've got several 20" loops of RSC out of one stihl file easliy. Keep the file brushed clean. WEAR GLOVES.


 
I dont wear gloves and just use a sharp file....i really like timber savage the most. The key to getting a chain to really cut is to file the gullet out of it...you dont want to file into the straps...but you know what i mean...just to the bottom of the tooth...the gullet has more effect in how the chain cuts than you know...basically with the gullet in it..it holds the cutter back from being aggressive and actually cutting and feeding itself into and through the wood. Try it sometime.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought pferd the last box. They definitely outcut and outlast Stihl files. I'll keep buying them.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I dont wear gloves and just use a sharp file....i really like timber savage the most. The key to getting a chain to really cut is to file the gullet out of it...you dont want to file into the straps...but you know what i mean...just to the bottom of the tooth...the gullet has more effect in how the chain cuts than you know...basically with the gullet in it..it holds the cutter back from being aggressive and actually cutting and feeding itself into and through the wood. Try it sometime.


 
If your using the proper size file and the correct angle and position in the tooth you will never have a problem with the gullet not being correct...

Also will never have presets and tie straps that filed through either...


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 28, 2011)

leeave96 said:


> How many sharpenings do you get out of chainsaw file before you have to replace it?
> 
> I ask because I broke a chainsaw file of mine that I had used for a long time (long to me) with a new one and the difference in cutting was dramatic! I guess the old file dulled gradually over time and I didn't notice.
> 
> ...



"Let's find out!"

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Jhjb4P_jnKk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Warped5 (Jun 28, 2011)

mingo said:


> I have had good luck with Save Edge files.


 
I have just begun filing my own and am using the Save Edge files as well.

The question I have now is 'How often?'

One side says after every use, the other says only when needed ...

Thoughts?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 28, 2011)

One file last about 1 chain, unless you really rock out a chain. I run stihl files and like to lube em with Kroil. Helps keep the files sharp. Sharpen at every fill up or sooner if needed.


----------



## sachsmo (Jun 28, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Yes...not all that much better than any other brand...I file for 1 reason...to get a sharp chain...and if the file aint doing its job it gets a toss in the round file...and another comes out of the box...
> 
> I dont have time to count how many strokes a file gets before it gets tossed...
> 
> ...


 

Very true,

always said I ain't selling any wood, too much labor involved for the price most people want to pay.

We cut for ourselves, and Friends/Family


----------



## TK (Jun 28, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> I have just begun filing my own and am using the Save Edge files as well.
> 
> The question I have now is 'How often?'
> 
> ...


 
It's worthwhile to touch up everytime you fill up with gas - or if you had an accident. If you wait until the "when needed" then you're going to have more work on your hands than you'd really want to have.


----------



## CJ1 (Jun 28, 2011)

A file only cuts in 1 direction, so if you don't drag it on the back stroke it will last longer. With that being said they are cheap and I doubt I get more than 1 chain out of a file maybe less. CJ


----------



## super3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Warped5 said:


> I have just begun filing my own and am using the Save Edge files as well.
> 
> The question I have now is 'How often?'
> 
> ...



I go with when needed.



TK POWER said:


> It's worthwhile to touch up everytime you fill up with gas - or if you had an accident. If you wait until the "when needed" then you're going to have more work on your hands than you'd really want to have.




I've hit dirt filled centers on the 2nd cut and would have never made it to fill up time. Real ####ty wood could be several touch ups for 1 tank. Just cutting tops off the ground have seen a few tankfulls before being just wood dull.
When needed works for me.


----------



## dancan (Jun 28, 2011)

Zombiechopper said:


> I bought pferd the last box. They definitely outcut and outlast Stihl files. I'll keep buying them.


 
The answer to a question I don't have to ask .

Thanks


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 28, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> If your using the proper size file and the correct angle and position in the tooth you will never have a problem with the gullet not being correct...
> 
> Also will never have presets and tie straps that filed through either...


 
Some people hold too high and thats their problem why its not cutting like it should.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> Some people hold too high and thats their problem why its not cutting like it should.



I believe holding the file too low is a more common mistake, but I don't see how this relate to the original topic.......


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> This would have been really good if you would have done per DL. But a Bold statement and generalization such as "sharpenings" make this down right just somewhat believable.



Per cutter, not per dl - remember skip chain, and chain with odd dl counts! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2011)

To a certain extent, you can "resharpen" files by soaking them in mild acid for a short period.
This will also remove any stuck filings.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I believe holding the file too low is a more common mistake, but I don't see how this relate to the original topic.......


 
It depends if your talking about a new chain or one thats filed back halfway....and your first filing you should set the groove for the file to ride anyway....and that is when the tooth is the highest and longest...as you file the tooth gets shorter in height...and your file should go deeper to accomadate. There isnt only one way to file a chain. Keep the gullet clean...always. Make sure your top plate has an angle forward towards the raker not back towards the back of the cutter...make sure the sideplate has enough roll in it...too lottle roll and you get very poor performance. I could go on...but ill stop there. And use the right file for the job...i start with 7/32 and switch to 13/64 if i have one a little more than halfway filed back. On oregon chain you can do either but stihl chain it is almost a must to switch.


----------



## StihlBoy440 (Jun 28, 2011)

2 Words, Save Edge, I have used them ALL and these are some very aggressive and long lasting files. They are European steel with USA grind, Nuff said!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> ...... And use the right file for the job...i start with 7/32 and switch to 13/64 if i have one a little more than halfway filed back. On oregon chain you can do either but stihl chain it is almost a must to switch.



I have no problem with that part of your post - I do about the same. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> To a certain extent, you can "resharpen" files by soaking them in mild acid for a short period.
> This will also remove any stuck filings.



I never tried that, but it also helps to "bang" them and brush them - I do that pretty often, depending on where I am at the moment.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I never tried that, but it also helps to "bang" them and brush them - I do that pretty often, depending on where I am at the moment.



The "edit" doesn't work at the moment, so here is the rest of that post;

Twisting the file when filing will also help.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I have no problem with that part of your post - I do about the same. :msp_biggrin:


 
I can lead you to water but i cant make you drink it...


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 28, 2011)

stihl 440 said:


> I can lead you to water but i cant make you drink it...


 
I just tried to be nice - parts of your post was simply unreadable, while other parts were OK....:msp_smile:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jun 28, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I just tried to be nice - parts of your post was simply unreadable, while other parts were OK....:msp_smile:


 
You'd have to be logging for awhile and i bet you would understand every bit of it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ol' timers used to run a file through a piece of chalk. The thinking behind it was the chalk would keep filings from sticking in the gulleys of a file. I've had limited success with it. Keep a brush close by and run file across it every few passes helps. Pferd files have always gave me the best life but then again I haven't filed but about 2 or 3 chains in 3 years.


----------



## preventec47 (Jun 29, 2011)

I read somewhere that there were some tradeoffs between
single cut and double cut round files... in these following areas..
1.. how long they stay sharp
2. the smoothness of the finish
3. how fast they clog up
4. how quickly they cut

Naturally several of the below mfgs claim their files do all these
things better.... Only Pferd offers both types of files so they
might be the most credible in their claims

What I wish some supplier like Baileys would do is sell two ea of six
brands as a dozen so we could test for ourselves.

Five brands sold at Baileys here
Bailey's - Files & Accessories > Round Saw Chain Files

and some of them are single cut and some are double cut

Save Edge - partially made in USA

Oregon- Double Cut Made in Switzerland by Vallorbe
remove more material than competitive brands

The Woodland Pro- "Double Cut" brand is made in Switzerland by Vallorbe
( sold at Northern Tool also)

Pferd- Standard aggressive cut round file

Pferd- "Smooth cut" round file ( more strokes but sharper edge )
http://www.pferdusa.com/info/PDF/CSF.PDF

Husqvarna- single cut "aggressive spiral cut tooth pattern of
the file is less likely to load up like fine cut files"

Stihl- double cut


----------

